# Scope question



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

JGavin said:


> I am looking at purchasing A CBE Quad Lite 3D sight for 3D archery. I am asking you feild guys for some advise as I beleive you will have the expertise that I am looking for when it comes to scopes. I am new to archery and shoot in the bush leagues so I do not get a lot of exposure to different equipment. I participated in my first 3D shoot the other weekend and was surprised to find myself competing against the pros due to my single pin truglo rangerover sight. Consiquently I have decided I would like to pimp my bow just a little. I will be purchasing on-line as I do not have a shop that deals with high end sights. I have settled on the CBE after much serching. I am now seeking some much needed guidance as I have have been only shooting for 9 months, and have no one local to turn to for this style of sight. So here goes, what:
> 1.) Pin size
> 2.) Magnification power (shots up to 70M)
> 3.) Clairifier
> ...


1.) Pin size
Well that kind of depends. If you are only going to shoot 3d and nothing else then you'll want a smaller pin. If you plan to dabble in field, fita, or indoors I'd go with a slightly larger pin (probably a .19 since 3d is your main focus)

2.) Magnification power (shots up to 70M)
Just getting started I would not go over 4x especially for 3d. Even in field with shots out to 80 yards a lot of guys only use a 4x. It gives you enough magnification with out showing a whole lot more movement.

3.) Clairifier
With a 4x you may or may not need one. It really depends on your eyes. Most shooting 4x lens can get by with just a small peep aperture.

4.) lens recomondations
I have not heard anything bad about the lens that comes in the CBE scope.

5.) Sun shade yes or no
This would be a personal option. If you do decide on a sunshade make sure it is something that is easily removable, because there will be times when it reduces light too much.

6.) Anything I am missing
Nothing off the top of my head.

7.) lastly any words of wisdom or pitfalls to watch out for from you pros
Don't poke the Hornet's nest lol.

One last thing, if your looking for a place to buy shoot me a PM. I will have to check my price sheet, but I can most likely get you one of the better prices online for the set up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

First I want to set the record straight.....those "Pros" your seeing locally are fake or wanna be "Pros" at least they are 99% of the time. Just because someone has on a "Staff" shirt and it's full or patches or stitch work doesn't mean they are a Pro. On top of that if they are real Pros they won't be shooting in your class :wink:

As for what to go with....the CBE housing is a great housing for 3D. They offer two sizes now so make sure you get the larger size as it will let in more light and increase your FOV on the targets which you will find to be a huge plus :wink:

The power lens is a personal choice but your going to be hard pressed to find many people shooting worth a darn with more then a 4X lens. It can be done....but it makes 3D much more difficult. When I shot 3D I used either a 2X or a 4X....and I liked the 2X best. CBE does make a 3X so there is a happy medium  I shoot a 4X now for field and FITA but I am playing with a 6X and I think I may order a 5X this weekend....but I wouldn't shoot them for 3D. 

Pin size is up to you again...you don't need a tiny pin...most people would probably do much better shooting a bigger pin. I have only met a couple people that shoot worth a damn with an itty bitty pin or dot on their lens :wink: I would go with either a 19 or 29 fiber. 

Clarifiers are a personal thing....some need them some don't. With anything under a 4X you don't really need one....most don't use them with a 4X either. I do though. 
Sunshades.....it's better to have one in your quiver in case you need one then to need one and not have it. :wink: 

My only words of wisdom....forget all about 3D and come shoot field :chortle:

Seriously though....find a good pair of binos if you don't have them and learn to aim on those targets. There are tricks to aiming....but since I am an ex chewie I keep those to myself for the times when some chewie says spotties can't shoot 3D :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

They got it right. As a newly converted Chewie, I will say what I did.

I shoot a CR Apex scope. 1 3/8" It's the smaller of the two. I wanted to be focused on the spot I wanted to hit rather than seeing everything else. Some folks like big ole scope, but I didn't/don't.

I also shoot a 5X lens with a #1 clarifier. I shoot with glasses on and that was the combination I needed to see what I wanted to see. I recommend doing the same. Everybody's eyes are different, so that combination might not work for you but you can play around with different combos until you hit on the one that gives you what you want. I will say that a hooded peep from Specialty Archery will make things a little easier. It helps knock down some of the glare on shots into or away from the sun.

I shot and still shoot a .019 fiber with the LP Pro light kit attached. the light kit has adjustable intensity. In some situations, I would dim the fiber down a bunch and it "appeared' to be smaller than it was before. It will also be handy in bright and dark situations. I still use the same scope for Field now.

As far as the sunshade is concerned, electrical tape can do wonders. The CR scope has the holes in the top to allow light to come, but I just taped mine up and viola, instant sunshade. I also have the screw in sunshade that retains my lens. This allows me to basically have my glass almost dead center in the scope so that I don't get any glare from front or back unless it's really late or early in the day.

Lastly, pay attention to the targets and get you some good binos. The targets will "talk" to you if you know how to hear what they are saying.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Lastly, pay attention to the targets and get you some good binos. The targets will "talk" to you if you know how to hear what they are saying.


Oh my... you mean to tell me that chewies think that a foam animal can talk to them? I can hear it now "I missed my shot because that javelina just wouldn't shut it's mouth..."


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh my... you mean to tell me that chewies think that a foam animal can talk to them? I can hear it now "I missed my shot because that javelina just wouldn't shut it's mouth..."


They do talk to you.....I tried to tell you what the DC Antelope was trying to tell you at Jarlicker's.....but you didn't listen and still shot an 8 out towards the guts :doh:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> They do talk to you.....I tried to tell you what the DC Antelope was trying to tell you at Jarlicker's.....but you didn't listen and still shot an 8 out towards the guts :doh:


What can I say.. a 29mm scope with a frosted lens wouldn't be my first (or tenth) choice for shooting 3D, most of the targets just look like a dark blob to me.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

1. Don't use a small dia. scope unless you are going to always shoot at targets beyond 30-35 yards unless you go without a lens. Too dark and you really need to see the animal's body outline. You are quite unlikely to ever shoot a 3D target beyond 50 yards on an unmarked range.

2. For a beginner, a .029 or .019 pin is OK. For the smaller pin, the LP light kit is really helpful as bright days make the pin harder to see unless you light it up and use a sunshade as well. The sunshade can help to dim a pin that is too bright and help you see the level bubble as well as the pin when it dims out on a bright target. Most of us carry a little black electrical tape which can be used to dim a bright pin on certain targets by covering the tubing over the fiber. 

3. For a beginner, go with a 3 or 4 power lens or less. Don't burden yourself with a clarifier - they are unnecessary for 3D especially and create issues beyond their benefit. Clean the lens daily to keep it clear, bright, and distortion free. Use a good lens cleaning solution recommended for your lens to avoid damage to lens coatings.

4. Use as small an aperture as you can in your Super Peep to get a clear, bright picture. Don't hesitate to change during a shoot if you need to.

5. Personally, I prefer a paste on dot for spot shooting and don't use a fiber optic.


----------



## JGavin (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey thanks folks. I really appreciate your time. I have been shooting 9 months and I am on my second bow and third sight, and we will not even get into arrows. Its getting hard for me to keep my wife fooled that archery isn't that expensive. LOL Loving every minute of it though!
Cheers JGavin


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JGavin said:


> Hey thanks folks. I really appreciate your time. I have been shooting 9 months and I am on my second bow and third sight, and we will not even get into arrows. Its getting hard for me to keep my wife fooled that archery isn't that expensive. LOL Loving every minute of it though!
> Cheers JGavin


Good luck to you. 

Somebody used to have a signature on here that said his biggest fear was that when he died, his wife would sell all his gear for what he told her he paid for it.

If you ever have any question, just pop back in and ask away. There is more than one reformed Chewie in here.


----------

